# Setting Up a Mall Cart



## dandelion (Aug 3, 2011)

After much thought and soap making.  I am opening a mall cart in partnership with 4 other soapmakers.  We got a great location at a great price.  I am beyond excited because this will be a transition from one business into another.

I have everything, I think,

two forms of liability insurance, both cost around $500, for million dollar limits so I was pleseantly surprised.

visa debit ability was pretty simple with my local bank

one partner has a cash register

vinyl banner set up was only $30, thank you staples, total set up costs around $3,000 to $4,000.

Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## krissy (Aug 3, 2011)

yes!! pictures!! i would love to see y'all set up! congratulations!


----------



## dandelion (Aug 3, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> yes!! pictures!! i would love to see y'all set up! congratulations!



 I will I finally have a decent camera after two years.  The set up is my biggest challenge, I brought about 4 decorative items to place on the cart.  My partners are better with decorating.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your new business! 

I want to see pics, too!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 4, 2011)

Good luck with the new business!  Mall Carts are a lot of fun, the longer you're there and the more reliable you are the stronger your following will be.

Oh yes and pictures are incredibly important - to us


----------



## dandelion (Aug 5, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Good luck with the new business!  Mall Carts are a lot of fun, the longer you're there and the more reliable you are the stronger your following will be.
> 
> Oh yes and pictures are incredibly important - to us



Everyone is excited and the mall management is extremely supportive.  The scarey part is I have zero design skills.  My other associates do.  I'm finacing the project.  I'm going with a asian cultural inspired design and sparkles, lots of sparkles.  I am in a resessed area, next to the thread eye brow cart.  It is a very busy area but I am slightly behind some other carts.

I have bamboo, string lights, a small buddha statue that is mirrored.  My back drop banner is yellow and green, and my soaps will set naked upon bamboo plates.  And of this could change.  We will be allowed to play with our visuals 4 days before opening date.  Oy vey!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dandelion it sounds wonderful!  Pictures please.


----------



## Melharma (Aug 19, 2011)

dandelion said:
			
		

> two forms of liability insurance, both cost around $500, for million dollar limits so I was pleseantly surprised.



Hi, I'm working on setting up a mall cart as well, who did you go thru with your insurance?  I've been calling around and they have been quoting me $2500...ridiculous.  Trying to find something that's reasonable.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

That is so exciting! I hope to be there one day, but now I am just learning and soaping as much as possible  I would like to see pics too please


----------



## krissy (Jan 23, 2012)

*bump*

i wanna know how the mall cart thing is going? and pictures, we need pictures!


----------



## ErikWeaver (Nov 22, 2012)

Melharma said:
			
		

> dandelion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You might consider joining the Soapmakers Guild. If I recall correctly, membership is $500 per year and includes liability insurance. I'm confident many folks here are members


----------



## darby (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow! How exciting!  Congratulations to both of you!!  Pls post pics asap, cant wait to see them.


----------

